# Anybody dealt with Icredible aquarium store?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Just trying to find out about their service

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

Never dealt with him through the online store but since I am from London, I have been in the store and dealt with him that way. 

Without going into great detail, he will not get a cent from me ever again and most people in London share that opinion...


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Sinerviz said:


> Without going into great detail, he will not get a cent from me ever again


Dealt with him online and I second that opinion.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks guys. Looks like cheap prices do not mean good store

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sig, you can always try to have a local store match his price


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Sig, you can always try to have a local store match his price


tried to get their price for AI SOL. was not successful, despite I am ordering in this store every months

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

Which store?


----------

